# [X11] taskbar - czego uzywacie?

## _troll_

Witam!

Meczy mnie fakt, ze wmaker nie ma wlasnego taskbara... ale swiatelko w tunelu pokazalo, ze wmaker jest zgodny ze specyfikacja NETWM z freedesktop (no... prawie zgodny  :Smile:  ), co w prostej linii oznacza, ze powinienem moc uzywac dowolnego taskaba / panelu apliakcji, jaki istnieje.

Pytanko do Was: co polecacie / czego uzywacie? taskbary kde oraz gnome odpadaja... same w sobie sa zasobozerne, a do tego uruchamiaja dziwna masc demonow ustawien (po co to komu?).

Z gory dzieki za pomysly (o ile ktos uzywa czegos innego niz wspomiane dwa  :Smile:  ).

PS. Korzystam aktualnie z pypanel, ale... no jakos mi to nie do konca odpowiada.

..:: EDIT ::..

znalazlem cos o wdziecznej nazwie fbpanel... wyglada obiecujaco...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mbar

xfce4 taskbar

----------

## YANOUSHek

Polecam śledzić engage. Już jest w jakimś stopniu funkcjonalne (ja jako fanatyk korzystam na codzień), jednak jeszcze sporo brakuje, co do wyglądu, to nie będę się wypowiadał, bo chyba każdy widział to *cudo*.

----------

## fallow

pod xfce uzywam taskbara xfce  :Smile: 

ale pod wmakerem uzywalbym bankowo engage  :Smile: 

masz wtedy i taskbar i launcher w jednym  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## pwe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> pod xfce uzywam taskbara xfce 
> 
> ale pod wmakerem uzywalbym bankowo engage 
> 
> masz wtedy i taskbar i launcher w jednym 
> ...

 

engage to naprawde fajna sprawa, a mysle zer za jakiś czas bedzie to super sprawa! czasu trzeba (cvs)

----------

## _troll_

engage korzysta z czegos co wystepuje w samym e17, albo (rownie prawdopodobne) jest bardziej zgodne ze specami freedesktop niz wmaker i sie rozjezda  :Neutral: 

fbpanel, ktory znalazlem ma pluginy do:

- ukrycia aktywnych okien

- launcher z buttonami

- menu (statyczne, nie z plikow desktop)

- pager (znalazlem latke, ktora dodaje obsluge ikonek aplikacji)

- taskbar

- tray

- godzina

Nie ze wszystkiego korzystam (menu i godzine juz mam), ale pozostale funkcje sa godne uwagi...

Jeszcze taskbar xfce sprobuje  :Smile: ))

Thx za wszystkie wypowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pwe

ma zalezności, zanczy ze 2/3 biblioteki musialbyś do engage dociągnąc - ewl, esmart i być moze ich zależności.

----------

## endel

Dedykowany dla Window Makera jest Pypanel (Python)  http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/ - polecam.

-Transparency with shading/tinting 

-Panel dimensions, location and layout 

-Font type and colors with Xft support 

-Button events/actions 

-Clock and workspace name display 

-System Tray (Notification Area) 

-Autohiding 

-Application Launcher 

-Custom Application Icons

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> Dedykowany dla Window Makera jest Pypanel (Python)  http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/ - polecam.

 uzywalem przez ostatnie dwa miesiace..... zmeczyl mnie..... taki zbyt toporny w wygladzie. Ustawienia znikome....

Hmmm... to moja osobista opinia - nikt nie musi sie zgodzic - po kilku miesiacach uzywania  :Sad:  gdy nie bylo nic - pypanel wypelnil dziure w oprogramowaniu wmakera. Teraz - mam wybor  :Smile:  wiec szukam czegos 'potezniejszego'.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

hmmm, ja niestety, nie potrafie użuwać wmakera, wydaje mi się zbyt toprony.

Choć Twój, z tego co pamiętam, wygladał zdecydowanie lepiej.

W każdym razie, screenem, mógłbyś zarzucić  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## skiera

Fajny ten fbpanel. Mała pchełka, a ma wszystko co mi potrzebne. Dotychczas używałem xfce4-panel + pluginy, teraz go zastąpiłem fbpanelem.

----------

## endel

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Dedykowany dla Window Makera jest Pypanel (Python)  http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/ - polecam. uzywalem przez ostatnie dwa miesiace..... zmeczyl mnie..... taki zbyt toporny w wygladzie. Ustawienia znikome....
> 
> Hmmm... to moja osobista opinia - nikt nie musi sie zgodzic - po kilku miesiacach uzywania  gdy nie bylo nic - pypanel wypelnil dziure w oprogramowaniu wmakera. Teraz - mam wybor  wiec szukam czegos 'potezniejszego'.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

No taskbar ma byc taskbarem, czego chciec wiecej  :Wink:  Fbpanel juz widziales, jest jeszcze Perlpanel http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel ale nie uzywalem. Jest troche pluginow do niego...  :Smile:  http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel/default-applets

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> Fbpanel juz widziales, jest jeszcze Perlpanel http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel ale nie uzywalem. Jest troche pluginow do niego...  http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel/default-applets
> 
> pozdrawiam

 po krotkiej rewizji - podoba mi sie.... mnogosc konfigurowalnych opcji... z checia przetestuje!! wieklie dzieki  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Fbpanel juz widziales, jest jeszcze Perlpanel http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel ale nie uzywalem. Jest troche pluginow do niego...  http://jodrell.net/projects/perlpanel/default-applets
> 
> pozdrawiam po krotkiej rewizji - podoba mi sie.... mnogosc konfigurowalnych opcji... z checia przetestuje!! wieklie dzieki 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Pewnie, jest świetny, tylko jak zobaczyłem ile ma zaleźności...

To jednak dziękuje...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## _troll_

Ktos moze probowal perlepanelu i dzialal mu 'Notification Area'?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Ktos moze probowal perlepanelu i dzialal mu 'Notification Area'?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

Wlasnie sprawdzilem - nie dziala  :Smile: 

```

Can't locate Gtk2/TrayManager.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perlpanel /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . /home/endel/.perlpanel/applets /usr/lib/perlpanel/PerlPanel/Applet /home/endel/.perlpanel/applets /usr/lib/perlpanel/PerlPanel/Applet) at /usr/lib/perlpanel/PerlPanel/Applet/NotificationArea.pm line 21.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perlpanel/PerlPanel/Applet/NotificationArea.pm line 21.

Compilation failed in require at (eval 53) line 1
```

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Ktos moze probowal perlepanelu i dzialal mu 'Notification Area'? 
> 
> Wlasnie sprawdzilem - nie dziala  

 Ok - z rozwiazaniem pomogl mi Milu (thx). Modulu nie ma w portage, ale daje sie latwo zaisntalwoac z palca.

1. otwieramy shell perl'a

```
perl -MCPAN -e shell
```

2. przy pierwszym uruchomieniu popyta sie o rozne rzeczy (tylko przy pierwszym)

3. jak juz mamy wszystko skonfigurowane

```
cpan> i /Gtk2-TrayManager/
```

(cpan> to prompt shella)

Rzeczy, ktore znalazlem:

- fbpanel nie ma pluginu dla 'run command' :/

- fbpanel niepoprawnie odczytuje zminimalizowane okna (nie ida mi do paska w zaden sposob, zostaja jako ikonki w oknie - mozliwe, ze to specyficzne dla wmakera)

- perlepanel niepoprawnie obsluguje mi tray'a (odpada kompletnie  :Sad:  )

Ktos znajacy sie na gtk ma ochote poprawic??  :Wink: ) Na razie zostaje przy fbpalnelu, ale czekam na nowe wersje!! Moze rozwiaza problem chowania zminimalizowanych okien... Plugin 'run command' sprobuje napisac (ale dopiero po sesji). Chyba, ze do tego czasu ktos juz to zrobi  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. otwieramy shell perl'a
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A nie lepiej Gentoo-way? app-portage/g-cpan

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> 1. otwieramy shell perl'a
> 
> ```
> ...

  :Wink:  jasne, ze lepiej. Nie znalem tego  :Smile:  Czas sie pobawic...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Niektorzy zapewne powiedza, ze nie wytrzymalem, ale co tam  :Wink: ))

FBPanel: http://vivid.dat.pl/misc/fbpanel.tar.bz2

archiwum zawiera dwie wersje:

- 4.1 - troche latek: znaleziona na forum latka dodajaca ikonke aplikacji w minaturach pagera, jakies latki na poprawe stylu z debiana oraz pld  :Smile: 

- 4.2 - jedynie update, bez powyzszych latek... nie mam na to czasu - jesli ktos sie tym zajmie, doloze do ebuildu.

SUXPanel: http://vivid.dat.pl/misc/suxpanel.tar.bz2

bardzo ciekawa alternatywa dla powyzszego... niestety jest to jeszcze devel, wiec nie najlepiej dziala  :Smile:  integracja z roxem. screen'a mozna podejrzec tutaj: http://www.linuxmag.com.br/~leandro/suxpanel/

UWAGA!!!!Po zaisntalowaniu suxpanel, nalezy odpalic skrypt suxpanel-install.sh, ktory utworzy pliki konfiguracyjne, itp.!! bez tego nie zadziala.

Niedawno wyszedl tez update pypanel (do wersji 2.3)... niestety u mnie wciaz istnieje pewien bug... kiedy mam wlaczone psi i uruchomie pypanel, tray w pypanel zaczyna 'wariowac' - ikonka nie potrafi sie zadockowac. potrafi sie pojawic i zniknac ze 100 razy, az znudzi mi sie czekanie (zwykle 'miekne' po 3 razach  :Wink:  ). to jeden z powodow dla ktorych wymienialem pypanel.

No coz... suxpanel nie jest zly - polecam sprobowac. Natomiast na te chwile najbardziej mi sie spodobal fbpanel.

Mma nadzieje, ze komus sie przyda.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

Zainteresował bym się fbpanelem jako alternatywą dla pypanela, ze wzgledu na możliwośc dodania menu itd, tylko jest jedno ale:

Nie potrafie w nim ustawić takiego efektu, zebym miał przezroczyste "tytuły" okien na taskbarze  :Smile: 

Może wyraziłem sie nie do końca jasno, ale chodzi o to że gdy ustawie sobie cały panel na przezroczystośc, te tytuły psują efekt (tylko one nie są przezroczste ).

Zreszta, tutaj widac taka konfiuracje, na jakiej mi zalezy:

http://www.linux.com.pl/forum/index.php?t=getfile&id=2978&private=0

Screen należy do jacek_ z forum linux.com.pl  - niestety jacek nie odpowiada na pm'ki...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

[flame]

Ja sobie nie wyborazam taskbara w moim windowmakerze. Nie uzyam windowmakera caly czas ale to odroznia go od wszystkich innych menagerow okien i to za co go lubie to wlasnie brak taskbara i sposob w jaki w nim jest rozwiazane zarzdzanie oknami. Dodawanie tutaj jakiegos taskbara to dla mnie profanacja  :Smile: .

[/flame]

 :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

Dla KDE jest Taskbar v2

----------

## keman

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Dla KDE jest Taskbar v2

 

Sorry, ale gdzie tam masz słowo o KDE  :Question: 

Temat ten jest poswiecony fbpanelowi, ja sam wspomniałem o fbpanelu, a o KDE nie było słowa (ctrl+f KDE , i sprawdź wyniki  :Wink:  ).

Teraz w temacie:

zauważyłem pewne nie dogodności podczas korzystania z fbpanela, mianowicie czesto zminimalizowane okno znika z paska, by po chwili powrócić  :Confused: 

Dosć denerwujace, wiec zastanawiam sie jednak nad pypanelem.

Tylko pytanie, czy do pypanela mozna dodac jakiś przycisk, z menu, bądź aktywator do terminala  :Question: 

Zamierzam większosć przypisać pod skroty klawiszowe, ale przydało by się mieć term. i roxa na pasku  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *wuja wrote:*   Dla KDE jest Taskbar v2 
> 
> Sorry, ale gdzie tam masz słowo o KDE 
> 
> Temat ten jest poswiecony fbpanelowi, ja sam wspomniałem o fbpanelu, a o KDE nie było słowa (ctrl+f KDE , i sprawdź wyniki  ).
> ...

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## _troll_

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> [flame]
> 
> Ja sobie nie wyborazam taskbara w moim windowmakerze. Nie uzyam windowmakera caly czas ale to odroznia go od wszystkich innych menagerow okien i to za co go lubie to wlasnie brak taskbara i sposob w jaki w nim jest rozwiazane zarzdzanie oknami. Dodawanie tutaj jakiegos taskbara to dla mnie profanacja .
> 
> [/flame]
> ...

 hihihihi - ale czemu? wmaker staje sie zgodny z NETWM wlasnie z takich powodow. nikt nie zamierza (przynajmniej na razie) pisac dla niego zadnego taskbara, ale czy to znaczy ze nie powinien zaistniec? tak samo nie ma na te chwile domyslnego pagera, ani traya ->>> ale takie rozwiazania mniej lub bardziej udane dla wmakera sie pojawiaja!!  :Wink:  ponadto - kazdy uzywa tego co mu wygodne  :Very Happy: 

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Dla KDE jest Taskbar v2

 a nie jest to aby jedynie plugin??

btw. caly pasek kde dziala poprawnie w wmakerze (z dokladnoscia do zaimplementowanych komend NETWM). sam uruchamialem i gdyby nie to, ze nie pasuje mi wygladem, pewnie bym uzywal.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *wuja wrote:*   Dla KDE jest Taskbar v2 a nie jest to aby jedynie plugin??

 Ale to nadal taksbar  :Laughing: 

Takbat v2 jest naprawdę fajny i wczale nie zrzera tak dużo RAMu

----------

## Zwierzak

Ale wygląda kde da się zmienić, łącznie z kolorami i style, samo qtconfig powinno wystarczec do tego celu.

Co do perlpanet to to paskudstwo ma od groma zalerznosci z gnome!

BTW. Pane z kde musi być zgodny z NETWM, ostatnio przeglądałem wszystko co obśługuje NETWM i okazuje się że kde nie jest tak wcale na koncu z takimi nowinkami

----------

## _troll_

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *wuja wrote:*   Dla KDE jest Taskbar v2 a nie jest to aby jedynie plugin?? Ale to nadal taksbar 
> 
> Takbat v2 jest naprawdę fajny i wczale nie zrzera tak dużo RAMu

 hehehe

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83975

jesli przejrzysz bugzille to zobaczysz, ze ja wiem dokladnie jak ten taskbar wyglada  :Wink: ))

@zwierzak: wiem. po prostu nie udalo mi sie znalezc nic co by pasowalo mi jednolicie ze stylem, ktorego uzywam w wmakerze. ale jak sobie obiecuje - chyba w koncu zrobic sobie jakis styl na rozne konfigi (wmaker + qt + gtkX), bo mnie wnerwia jak niekiedy to sie rozni......

a moze macie cos takiego do polecenia?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

hmmmm, ale czy odpalanie całego panelu z KDE, w wmakerze, nie mija się z celem  :Question: 

IMO troche tak, wmaker z założenia miał być bardzo lekkim wm'em, a panel z kde pewnie sporo waży (czy nie więcej od wmakera ?  :Wink:  )  :Very Happy: 

Ponawiam pytanie Czy wiecie w jaki sposob uzyskac _całkowitą_ przezroczystośc fbpanela, widoczną na tym screenie

Dokładniej chodzi o przezroczystosc tych tytułów okien.

Patrzyłem w konfiguracji, man fbpanel, ale niestety, nic takiego nie znalazłem.

Pypanel ma taki efekt by default.

Co do taskbar v2. - też wiem co to jest, ale...

 *...Troll w poście rozpoczynajacym wątek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> taskbary kde oraz gnome odpadaja... same w sobie sa zasobozerne, a do tego uruchamiaja dziwna masc demonow ustawien (po co to komu?). 

 

Stąd więc moje zdziwienie, gdy ktoś wyskakuje nawet nie z panelem, a jeszcze plugiem do niego  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

 *keman wrote:*   

> Ponawiam pytanie Czy wiecie w jaki sposob uzyskac _całkowitą_ przezroczystośc fbpanela, widoczną na tym screenie
> 
> Dokładniej chodzi o przezroczystosc tych tytułów okien.
> 
> Patrzyłem w konfiguracji, man fbpanel, ale niestety, nic takiego nie znalazłem.
> ...

 jesli dobrze rozumiem co napisales - na screenie widnieje calkowicie przezroczysty fbpanel. hmmm - imho to na screenie jest pypanel, a fbpanel'a to na razie nie da sie zrobic w pelni przezroczystego. zreszta - to caly czas jest fake transparency. nie zdziwie sie jesli ten efekt bedzie zarzucony. wszyscy czekamy na poprawy w composite oraz sterownikach graf. (patrz kochane ati...).

 *keman wrote:*   

> Co do taskbar v2. - też wiem co to jest, ale...
> 
>  *...Troll w poście rozpoczynajacym wątek wrote:*   
> 
> taskbary kde oraz gnome odpadaja... same w sobie sa zasobozerne, a do tego uruchamiaja dziwna masc demonow ustawien (po co to komu?).  
> ...

 po malych badaniach okazalo sie, ze najwiecej demonow to odpala taskbar z gnome. wrecz nieprzyzwoita ilosc (przynajmniej z defaulta). taskbar kde wazy od niego zdecydowanie mniej. ale dalej jest 'ciezszy' od fbpanelu, itp.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

A powiedz jeszcze Troll, czy do pypanela da się dodać jakis button/aktywator, taki jak do fbpanela  :Question: 

Jego konfiguracja przypomina troche te z fvwm'a, i wydaje mi się że jednak, wbrew Twej opini (  :Smile:  ), ma całkiem spore możliwości  :Smile: 

Dzieki :]

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

KDE waży sporo jak jakiś osobnik się uprze i na siłe powłącza wszystkie bajery jakie widział cały świat (tak jak w każdym prgramie), ale wiele osób korzysta z kde jak z odchudzonego wm'a usuwając albo prgoramy ze startu, albo tworząc własnyu auto start który np nie uruchamia pulpitu lub kilku innych rzeczy. Tak można zrobić praktycznie z każdym wm. Sam taskbar od kde nie waży za wiele, bardziej bym się bał o efekt przezroczystoci który jednak może troszenke zwiekszyć kilogramów

----------

## sebas86

Widze ciekawy temat  :Wink:  Sam się kiedyś zastanawiałem nad tym i też sporo testowałem tego typu dodatków do WM, fbpanel - świetny jednak jak dla mnie brakuje autoukrywania (kluczowa opcja jak dla mnie), fspanel - bardzo malutki, prosty (dla niektórych za prosty  :Razz: ), perlpanel (zależności jednym, wymagania drugim - sprawdźcie potem na top'ie jak stoi  :Twisted Evil:  - XFCE tyle w całości nie wymaga - orientacyjnie bo od dłuższego czasu nie gości już na dysku). Jak dla mnie sprawa byłaby prosta gdyby wyodrębnić pasek z IceWM lub Fluxbox'a, lista okien, prosty pager, dock, zegar i starczy (a i jeszcze autoukrywanie  :Rolling Eyes: ). Panele z XFCE mi się podobają (dwa osobne, jeden lista, jeden ikonki startowe - klimaty z pierwszych wersji KDE - dobre wspomnienia). Co do WindowMaker to rzeczywiście, zrezygnowałem właśnie z niewygodnej obsługi okien (jak ma się ich dużo na jednym pulpicie).

--edit--

PS. Wie ktoś czy da się zniwelować opóźnienia w autoukrywaniu paneli XFCE? Te kilkaset ms które muszę czekać jest denerwujące czasami  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## nelchael

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*    *wuja wrote:*   Dla KDE jest Taskbar v2 
> 
> Sorry, ale gdzie tam masz słowo o KDE 
> 
> Temat ten jest poswiecony fbpanelowi, ja sam wspomniałem o fbpanelu, a o KDE nie było słowa (ctrl+f KDE , i sprawdź wyniki  ).
> ...

 

Akurat z tym sie zgadzam. keman - co zlego jest w tym, ze ktos rzucil propozycja panelu dla KDE? Moze zadziala on tez z innymi WM?

----------

## keman

@Zwierzak -Zgadzam się z Tobą, jednak ja mam jakieś dziwne doswiadczenia z KDE.

Ostatnio miałem straszną ochote, się z nim pobawić, zemergowałem w tym celu tylko jego szczątki ( nawet bez konqerora  :Exclamation:  ), potem doinstalowałem kilka rzeczy, jak amarok czy kmplayera.

I przyznaje, to naprawde _świetne_ srodowisko, ale po przesiadce z fluxbox'a, chwilami było czuć jakieś lagi (i tak mniejsze niż na Gnomie... ), i żużycie pamieci, które na starcie było niewielkie, wzrosło d 250MB (tyle na fluxie, miałem chyba tylko podczas jakieś ciągłych kompilacji).

KDE przy odrobinie wysiłku wygląda swietnie, nawet moje po 10min zabawy  (z właśnie taskbarem v2  :Smile:  ), juz wygląda b. dobrze.

Jenak ta zasobożernośc, i brak _cywilizowanego menu_ pod ppm na desku, troche mnie odrzuciły....

Myślałem nawet odpalić jakiegoś openboxa na desktopie, i używac właśnie tylko panelu z kde, tylko pytanie  -  czy jest sens  :Question: 

Skoro podobny efekt moge uzyskać na fluxboxie, czy przy odrobinie wysiłku, na fvwm...

Prawda, że kde jest naprawde komplksowe, a co za tym idzie wygodne, a tu musze się bawić w "dosztukowywanie" aplikacji, ale jakoś da się przeżyć  :Smile: 

@sebas86 Może zainteresuje Cie jakiś plugin do xfce  :Question: 

Ja osobiście też wole mieć wszystko na dwoch paskach, ale na jednym też wygląda ok  :Smile: 

plugin nazywa się xfce4-taskbar

@Nelchael - OK, tyle że Troll w pierwszym poście napisał, że nie interesują go panele od KDE czy Gnoma, a tym bardziaj plugin do panelu od KDE  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qermit

 *keman wrote:*   

> @Zwierzak -Zgadzam się z Tobą, jednak ja mam jakieś dziwne doswiadczenia z KDE.
> 
> Ostatnio miałem straszną ochote, się z nim pobawić, zemergowałem w tym celu tylko jego szczątki ( nawet bez konqerora  ), potem doinstalowałem kilka rzeczy, jak amarok czy kmplayera.
> 
> I przyznaje, to naprawde _świetne_ srodowisko, ale po przesiadce z fluxbox'a, chwilami było czuć jakieś lagi (i tak mniejsze niż na Gnomie... ), i żużycie pamieci, które na starcie było niewielkie, wzrosło d 250MB (tyle na fluxie, miałem chyba tylko podczas jakieś ciągłych kompilacji).

 U mnie kde, łącznie z amarokiem, kadu, superkarambą, taskbaremV2 i kpagerem2 zajmuje 52MB RAM, a gdy używam jeszcze innych programów nie prekracza 90MB

Zna ktoś może jeszcze jakiś panel napisany pod QT?

----------

## keman

 *qermit wrote:*   

> U mnie kde, łącznie z amarokiem, kadu, superkarambą, taskbaremV2 i kpagerem2 zajmuje 52MB RAM, a gdy używam jeszcze innych programów nie prekracza 90MB
> 
> 

 

Nie mam pojęcia jak tego dokonałeś, jeszcze z superkarambą  :Neutral: 

U mnie z amarokiem , kadu i firefoxem, pożererał coś ok. 200MB  :Confused: 

Nie wiem od czego to moze zależeć...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

U mnie XFCE w domyślnej konfiguracji (4.2) zjada coś koło 50MB na czysto bez podliczania innych aplikacji  :Razz:  - ja nie wiem chyba co się dzieje, ja też tak chcę!  :Wink: 

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 3960 seba      16   0 11804 4556 3820 S  0.0  1.8   0:00.55 xfce4-session

 4206 seba      15   0 22424  14m 8224 S  0.0  6.0   0:30.35 xfce-mcs-manage

 4212 seba      15   0 13784 7156 5116 S  0.0  2.8   0:08.32 xfwm4

 4238 seba      15   0 21688  14m 8072 S  0.0  5.9   0:57.14 xfce4-panel

 4240 seba      15   0 13632 7188 5100 S  0.0  2.8   0:06.97 xftaskbar4

 4242 seba      15   0 17596  10m 6756 S  0.0  4.1   0:20.83 xfdesktop
```

Tak więc mamy 1.8+6.0+2.8+5.9+2.8+4.1 = 23.4% z 256MB to jest 55.904MB  :Smile: . Oczywiście część z tego jest zbędna, ale na razie nie chce mi się kombinować  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## _troll_

W przyplywie chwili wolnego zrobilem paczke do fpanel-4.3:

- upgrade latki na ikonki aplikacji w pagerze

- dodalem latke z obsluga mixera w panelu

- latka z obsluga zmiennych systemowych, tak by uruchamiane aplikacje mialy kompletne srodowisko

- poprawki na wsparcie NETWM

poza ikonkami w pagerze, wszystkie latki pochodza ze strony fbpanelu na sf.net. latka z ikonkami to moj port do wersji 4.3. UWAGA!! Nie znam, nie umiem i nie planuje uczyc sie gtk  :Smile:  latka dziala, nie sfajczyla mi dysku, ani nic takiego, ale nie mam pojecia czy jest to zrobione idealnie  :Smile:  uzywac na wlasne ryzyko (SOA#1 - u mnie dziala)

wersja 4.2 oraz 4.3 w stosunku do 4.1 ma powiekszone ikonki przyciskow.... no nie podoba mi sie to. nie znajac gtk zdolalem to czesciowo poprawic, ale efekt koncowy jest rozny od zamierzonego  :Wink:  - jesli ktos zna sie na gtk i ma ochote - plz niech poprawi i podesle link do latki.

archiwum z ebuildem:

http://vivid.dat.pl/misc/fbpanel-4.3-ebuild.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sebas86

Ogólnie ten fbpanel jest zrobiony co najmniej jakoś dziwnie. To nie jest typowa aplikacja GTK, kiedyś próbowałem ingerować w położenie rozmiar i dochodziło do wywałki, segment falout i te sprawy. Ale nic sobie jeszcze nie uszkodziłem tego typu zagrywkami  :Smile: . [OT] Tak poza nowe GTK (testowe) fajnie się zapowiada i na razie w ostatniej stabilnej wersji 2.6.8 zauważyłem lekki spadek zapotrzebowania na pamięć - w jednej aplikacji z 5.1% spadło mi do 4.1% ale to jest orientacyjnie proszę nie brać tego za regułę. Widzieliście to demo możliwości nie stabilnej wersji - gra w kropki, linie nie mogą się przecinać aby przejść do następnego levelu. Wygląda jak flash ale działa o wiele lepiej! Można pobrać binarkę nie wymagająco biblioteki nowej. [/OT]

--edit--

Dziś skończyłem emerge XFCE4 aby sprawdzić jak te się zachowa, oto co dał top:

```
31376 seba      15   0 17632  10m 6968 S  0.3  4.2   0:02.88 xfce4-panel        

31371 seba      15   0 17828 9.9m 6736 S  0.0  3.9   0:01.80 xfce-mcs-manage    

31380 seba      16   0 16396 8812 6000 S  0.0  3.4   0:04.14 xfdesktop          

31374 seba      16   0 13436 7060 5140 S  0.0  2.8   0:01.57 xfwm4              

31378 seba      16   0 12916 6528 4656 S  0.0  2.6   0:01.18 xftaskbar4         

31369 seba      16   0 11724 4408 3736 S  0.0  1.7   0:00.19 xfce4-session
```

Teraz można sobie porównać, z tym co miałem wcześniej. 4.2+3.9+2.4+2.8+2.6+1.7 = 18.6% to jest 47.6MB RAMu. Ciekaw jestem jak będzie w chwili wydania wersji 2.8, kiedy będzie można korzystać ze wsztstkich tych przygotowywanych bajerków i będą dostępne silniki umiejące z tego korzystać.

----------

